# Advice on good clean hunter friendly hotels....



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

around Bismarck and that area... I am assume they all are??? Thanks.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Arkansas?? What part?

What is a hotel? My folks got electricity last week.

Just playing with ya. Anywhere around Bismarck will be fine. Pembina and Whahalla are filling up fast though.


----------



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Harrisburg, AR.

Thanks.. We are coming up November 6th-9th for pheasents...


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Bring your gaiters with, there might be snow on the ground along with a winter survival kit.

You are also coming in on top of ND's biggest holiday....Deer Opener. Might be a little tougher getting on land AND you must wear blaze orange.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Actually the deer season starts on the 10th this year. I don't think you'll have to wear blaze orange that early but everyone should wear blaze all the time.

I would bet anyone would have trouble getting on private land the 2-3 days before deer season though.


----------



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Only public PLOTS land for the four days we are in ND.. The second week we are in SD with four guys on privite ground. I have been hunting in SD since 1987 and it has become a ZOO with all the yahoos in the last 4-5 years.... I like not seeing anybody all day long and that is hard to do anymore in SD..


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

FH: My bad. I don't know why, but I had the 8th in my head as opener. It is the 10th like FH said.



> and it has become a ZOO with all the yahoos in the last 4-5 years


Who are the "yahoos"?


----------



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Guys that have never hunted in there life and buy a gun and lic and have no respect for others around them while hunting... That is what I call a yahoo...


----------

